

Cool HTML5 Canvas Applications - DeusExMachina
http://creativefan.com/20-shockingly-cool-html5-canvas-applications/

======
tw1st3dst33l
HTML5 is almost too good to be true. Flashkiller? We all hope so. (internet
games on my iPod touch? Please?)

Also, this article is stunning. As a digital artist, I am incredibly excited
about the possibilities that the new tools could present - Especially the
fractal render and 3D object viewers. This feels like one of those projects
that has nearly unlimited potential, simply because there's a massive number
of incredibly capable people interested and involved in the development and
implementation of HTML5.

------
obsessive1
Apps like Lucid Chart and Sketchpad are where I think HTML5 will be most
useful. Flash is still (and likely will be) popular for games for a long time,
but it doesn't work too well for the 'productive' apps, which is where I see
HTML5 stepping in.

------
giantsquid
Can you use it for LOB though?

